# Online bookmarks/favorites?



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I have two browsers I use on my desktop computer. Each one has a "favorites/bookmarks" designation. I have two computers I travel with (depending on what I'll be doing), and another (older) in the basement. All these computers have bookmarks/favorites....I think they all have different operating systems, too..

How in God's name can I get ALL my bookmarks/favorites together in ONE place, so I can access no matter WHICH computer I am using, if I am home or traveling? 

Is there some online "bookmark/favorite" deopsitory where I could store all my info and access online?

Mon


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

You can put them on a flash drive and carry it between computers.

IE favorites are in a file called favorites - which varies by OS as to here it is, do a Search.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Would that work even if they're all different systems/browsers?

Mon


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

There are plenty of online bookmarking sites, but if they ever go down for good... Have you ever tried Firefox Portable? Once you import your current bookmarks, you can access your personal browser with your bookmarks from virtually any computer. Just keep it on a thumb drive on your key chain. Instructions for Firefox Portable are on that page below _Support_.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

frogmammy said:


> Would that work even if they're all different systems/browsers?
> 
> Mon


 Systems - depends on what you mean by systems
browsers - it can but its not easy.


How about copying the links you have onto an email and having that email on all computers.

How many favorites are we talking about anyway?


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Three "main" computers, from Win98 on up, and a Mac I use in a REAL emergency. Hate to think of doing a cut & paste on all those addresse (100's!!!)! Some of those addresses are over five years old!

Kinda too late anyway...desktop picked up a virus a couple hours ago and now I'm on the large taptop that only has about 5 bookmarks. Darn!

Mon


----------



## defenestrate (Aug 23, 2005)

I know it is possible to export bookmarks in HTML format in many browsers - how to do so depends on the browser. Even if the browser on the other machine won't import the resulting HTML file (many will), you can load it as a file or offline web page and use the links from that.


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

If you use Google Chrome, you can set it so that anytime you log in on a device/computer, your bookmarks will automatically sync.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

What I did to keep my bookmarked pages in I.E or Firefox moving between my laptop and desktop - was to make a 'word' document, and copied and pasted the URLs in it (with a description - if needed). The document was saved to a couple of USB thumb drives, and as a document on each computer.

That way, I can open it on any computer..

In the past, I had done the send the URLs to myself in an email routine..


----------

